# Anyone ever work with these?



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.robotshop.com/arduino-microcontroller-modules.html

http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17_21&products_id=94


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, do a search for "Arduino" on this forum. I've posted a project or two using an Arduino, a PIR and the Adafruit WAV Shield.


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

Arduinos are great for anyone to get some amazing functionality for prop, sound, and lighting control. you don't need to be an engineer to figure these things out although you need some basic understanding of programming principles.

what's great about Arduinos is that they abstract a lot of the more technical chip-level details so you don't have to worry about them. i use them extensively in my projects so if you have any questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Arduinos are great platforms and have a huge following. Adafruit has a ton of great tutorials for doing all kinds of things with Arduino and their support is also top notch. Limor really knows her stuff (check out the latest issue of Wired) and puts a lot into her tutorials. Also check the forums at www.arduino.cc, you will be amazed at all the projects going on.


----------

